# Tree Identification



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Can't tell you what the leaves look like because they are all standing deadwoods. My property is riddled with them, they seem to be a hardwood, and burn beautifully

I'm in SW Michigan and it's a pretty wet area if that helps


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

https://treedoctor.msu.edu/ash/ashtree_id

Ash? Are you in an area affected by emerald ash borer? It would explain no living specimens.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

I believe we are


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like ash to me. 

Our ash trees are also totally devistated here in Indiana. 

Ash is my favorite firewood, it burns great, and is easy to split.


----------



## Southern Forest (May 5, 2012)

Ash will have opposite-branching. Other trees, such as Yellow Poplar, will have alternate branching. Look at the branches. Do they oppose each other (particularly twigs) or do they alternate from left to right?


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Southern Forest said:


> Ash will have opposite-branching. Other trees, such as Yellow Poplar, will have alternate branching. Look at the branches. Do they oppose each other (particularly twigs) or do they alternate from left to right?


I think it's ash based on the bark. Tried to look at branching but these are "skeletons" and don't have branches/twigs defined enough to tell

They've been dead years and years


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Ash, likely White Ash. When you peal back the bark, you should see the Emerald Ash Borer's S shaped paths. This bug consumes the only living part of an Ash tree's trunk, the cambrem layer, just under the bark. Has killed millions of Ash trees in the past decade since being brought to the US in pallet wood from China.


----------



## Southern Forest (May 5, 2012)

The borer's give it away as they don't attack Yellow Poplar. The thing about the branches is that the bark on those trees also resembles Yellow Poplar. In any case, we're lucky in the south in that our Green Ash, at least in my area, is not succumbing to invasive attacks. As a forester, I can tell you we're really blessed, even with southern pine beetle taking from time to time. A well-managed forest generally has no problems with insect pests around here. Now timber prices being in the dumps for years is another thing altogether.


----------

